# Großer Golddraenit



## boese3 (18. Juli 2007)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Ahnung, wo man dieses Rezept erlernen kann oder auch bei welchen Mop es dropt?
Über Buffed-Blasc-Datenbank ist eigentlich nichts zu erfahren.
würde mich riesig freuen, wenn ich da von euch Info bekämme.
dank im vorraus


----------



## LuBeLiMo (10. August 2007)

gibts glaub ich nicht
privatserver?


----------



## whiti (10. August 2007)

denke auch oder halt vergessen mit reinzunehmen beim letzten patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kann ja sein das er auf testservern verfügbar war)


----------



## Guibärchen (9. September 2007)

den gibts, hab das rezept 1x im ah gesehen.. aber hallaa in nagrand gibts die 8 abhärtungs version als vorlage zu kaufen..also wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (10. September 2007)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> den gibts, hab das rezept 1x im ah gesehen.. aber hallaa in nagrand gibts die 8 abhärtungs version als vorlage zu kaufen..also wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und was hat der hier erfragte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 8 abhärtung zu tun O.o


----------

